
From the garage to the iMac: 1976-1999 (a new exhibit) - drallison
http://www.livingcomputers.org/
======
drallison
The Living Computer Museum + Labs has just opened it's new exhibit _From the
garage to the iMac: 1976-1999_ and it's a beauty. All the Apple machines and
lots of other contemporary machines from the dawn of the personal computer.
Lath Carlson (Executive Director), Museum Founder Paul Allen, and a host of
engineers and volunteers deserve kudos for putting together an outstanding
exhibit. Unlike most museum exhibits, the living computer machines actually
work! If you can swing a tour of the back room, you'll come back with a severe
case of computer envy. The coming attractions menu is stunning.

I was invited to join the "Apple Reunion Event" which brought 100+ graybeards
with ties to the Apple and the birth of personal computing. Strange to be in a
room filled with people who look familiar but are, well, older.

The Living Computer Museum, 2245 First Ave S, Seattle WA 98134, 206-342-2020

